# Waterproofing



## Redman30 (Dec 16, 2007)

I am running a winter special $300.00 exterior caulking on most homes, this includes lights, hose bibs, windows, doors, labor and materials. Also; Mills & Sons Stucco LLC. is still offering $1000.00 exterior paint jobs (on most sized homes), I can perform stucco patches, install flashing, Replace damaged Wood, including termite damaged, and all our work comes with warranty.



I Look Forward To Doing Business With You!



John Mills

850-288-1020


----------



## Redman30 (Dec 16, 2007)

:bump


----------



## Redman30 (Dec 16, 2007)

:bump


----------

